

Elearning Market Trends and Forecast 2014-2016 - DarioDoc
http://www.docebo.com/2014/03/17/ten-key-facts-on-the-e-learning-market/

======
sternomastoid
Great report, very useful! I used often DoceboLMS for project about the
training of my employees, and I have always been satisfied in terms of
productivity and scalability. Thank you for the share.

